# Waltzing Mice



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I discovered that my lines carry the gene(s) that result in fertile waltzing mice.

I do not have the available time to conduct individual research. I was hoping I could acquire direct and structured information/input about the topic. Should I attempt to preserve this gene?

The gene is definitely recessive, as I have had waltzing does produce non-effected offspring.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

No, they waltz because they have inner ear problems. Health problems shouldn't be bred for.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome back PPVallhunds!

It has been a while since I have seen you on the forum. Thanks for the response, will do.


----------

